# Didn't think of this...



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

My roommate got two girls off of CL two weeks ago who eventually came into my custody. One was very young, the other about 4-5 months. The 5 month old, Luna, has put on quite a bit of weight (don't have a scale--just eyeballed it) over the past few days. I didn't think much of it because I assume the diet they're getting from me is better than what they had before (they were feeders) plus there's been extra protein in the mix for the little one and I think the bigger ones steal her food sometimes. Anyway, it just occurred to me this morning as I was playing with her that it's *possible* she's pregnant. I kind of doubt it because her weight gain looks pretty even throughout, but I also have another week before I can be sure it's fat and not babies. She doesn't really look pregnant, but I'll keep an eye on her anyway. I know the basic drill--I already have a small cage with a deep base and really small bar spacing that could be used as the nursery cage and we have an extra cage that could be used for any boys after they were weaned, etc. I have paper towels, baby food, extra water bottles, sardines, and eggs on hand. 
My one question is, in the event that Luna is pregnant, when would it be safe for there to be another female in the nursing cage (or is that safe at all?). She's bonded very closely to my Lulu (to the extent that if we try to do one on one with either of them they get very upset and will try to escape back to the cage until we get both out) and the thought of having them separated for 5ish weeks makes me very sad to think about. Would there every be a point where Lulu could be in the nursery cage with Luna, or would that be too dangerous?
Like I said, I'm doubting this is going to be an issue (and I'm really hoping it's not) but in the event that it will be I'd just like to be sure of my options. 
Thanks!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

the extra female is a Big debate as it works both ways. Personally if you know her cage mate isn't pregnant and they are bonded, no harm in it, she'll just keep the pups warm when Luna decides to get a drink or eat.

Now, her cage mate Could try to steal her babies, even though she isn't pregnant. 

but since she isn't pregnant and they sound well bonded, you shouldn't have an issue if Luna Does have babies.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok. I'm gonna stick with hoping there won't be any babies, but if there are, I think I might see how Lulu does in the nursery with Luna and closely supervise them before I make any final decisions. Do you know if there'd be an age at which there wouldn't be any risk of danger? Say if they were 2-3 weeks old or something? Or is there always a chance another female might try to steal the babies?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Some breeders if they do 2 litters at a time will combine them at about 2 to 3 weeks old. I think there is a danger at any age under 4 weeks but its very low over 2 weeks.


----------

